# Rabbit Hemorrhagic Fever



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody following the recent news about this?

https://ag.utah.gov/farmers/animal-...Zd69f3mYS0TqWceC3uSbQRovWzR1Rhph7HrffFKZG1Heo


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I am following it. I'm not sure exactly what it means in terms of hunting/eating rabbits but it doesn't make me all that excited to kill something carrying that and bring it into my house. All the information I've seen is about raising rabbits, I'm hoping DWR puts out some info related to hunting/consumption. It supposedly has a near 100 percent fatality rate so that could really do a number on populations if it moves through the whole state.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't even worry about it since it isn't rabbit season yet.

That along with the information that humans can't contact it but they can carry it from one location to another on their clothing.

The Utah DOW posted the information on the 23rd.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/rabbit-he...cSEz2urHxm5CXxHLb3-zuGaqZUBlFrYlEr-mGGh6YMFw8


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Hadn't heard of it yet.


----------

